# How can I flatten hardboard?



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a piece of 1/8" hardboard that has an S curve along one edge and won't lay flat like I need it to. I tried laying it on a flat surface and throwing weight on top of it for a couple of days and there doesn't seem to be any change in its shape.

How can I flatten hardboard ?

Thanks


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Put it in a frame. Stick it to something stiffer.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Buy another piece.

Sorry. A frame is probably the only way. If you want it un framed, you are in trouble.


----------



## hazbro (Mar 19, 2010)

what is hardboard? Is that the same as masonite?

if it is you can glue it to whatever you need it to lay flat on. with rollers and a lot of pressure. otherwise it's new sheet time.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

buy a new hardboard haha


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

what do you want to use it for? Sometimes you can flatten it as you glue or nail it to your project.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with the get another piece group.


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

Water did the trick. I used a spray bottle to spray down the textured side of the piece of 1/8" tempered hardboard around the bent area. Then I sopped up as much excess water as I could with a paper towel. After that I laid the hardboard on a flat surface wet side up, and threw some weight on top of it using scrap wood to distribute the weight as evenly as I could. Inside of a few hours it was dry and flat as could be.


----------

